# Poopie Cling-Ons.



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Remi is 11 weeks old as of yesterday. He is getting along very nicely. He had his DHPP boosters last Friday and Revolution Multi. (He weighed in at 7lbs) His stool got pretty loose after that. What do you all do for the daily poopie cling ons? I even wipe his bum afterwards, but he always ends up with a dried clump back there. :whatever: I even tried the little clippers, but his fur was too fine(or soft) to do much good.

Other than that, I am so surprised how intelligent he is. Stays in his crate all night with no troubles. Goes to the front door when he needs to go potty outside. I have to watch though because he can't hold it too long. 

I'm just loving this little chocolate fella!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I trim her in that area a bit, it really helps....and if her poops are a little soft when we were out I use a baby wipe when we get back to the house.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to just scissor Teddy around the 'hygeine' area - it worked pretty well for the cling-ons


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you. 
I guess I'll have to do the scissors. It's going to be a task with his hyper little mood he has been in lately....lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wait till he falls asleep!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to get Nacho every week with the scissors around his bum as his fur gets so long. I have a pair of handy scissors in my coffee table drawer and I wait until he falls asleep and get snipping away!

No cling ons since!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Southern Annie said:


> Thank you.
> I guess I'll have to do the scissors. It's going to be a task with his hyper little mood he has been in lately....lol


I suffer from the same problem! I think Vincent must be very proud of his bum as he doesn't let me try and help him out!!


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

...Silly Poo's.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Really funny i've just read this thread after whipping my marigolds off after (sorry if ur eating) washing and cutting Dexters backside - Hubby had to hold his tail up out of the way whilst dex was in the bowl - poor little chaps all bald now - but clean!!!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Isla had clingons when she was younger and her poos were loose......we just put her in a bowl of water and washed her...did the trick! Iv'e cut her hair near her tail where she sits on the ground because there's dirt in it that won't come out and tried to cut her hair above her eyes (so far only managed half an eye), so she looks a real fright at the moment.........think i'll leave it to the professionals


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Bring her to aunty Jools Sarah ........ she too could have a bald bottom and wonky eyebrows like Dexter  x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Aaaaaah, the two little soul mates....they'll look the same as well..... We're on our way over, put the kettle on!!!


----------

